# The best things I have bought for my Cockapoo



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We all know our dogs are beyond spoilt - but what have been your best buys that you would thoroughly recommend to other poo owners? 

My list:

1.Vet bed (still in daily use) 
2.Good quality comb
3.Equafleece
4.Hammock for the car (keeps back seat of car pretty clean and dogs in no danger of falling off the seat with my erratic driving )
5.Blaster (wet dog uber dryer)
6. Herta lifeguard reflective collars
7.Natural Instinct raw dog food.
8. Ball flinger and Grinz dog ball
9. Ear protector snoods for grass seed season (I don't mind making my dogs look ridiculous if it stops them getting seeds in their ears again )
10. Clicker


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not strictly for Rufus alone and not in any order but...

1. chuck it launcher
2. light weight road hockey balls that float and are bright orange
3. handi drink water bottle and bowl (goes with us everywhere)
4. vet bed (for Zorbie, Rufus is in our bed)
5. equafleece jumpsuit
6. inexpensive oster dog clippers (has saved a ton of money)
7. soft sided muzzle he wears for the first few minutes every time he gets in the car (to stem his seatbelt shredding habit)
8. Professional quality portraits we had taken of Max ( just a few months before she died)
9. A book called Games to Play with your Dog.
10. A life jacket which he wore as a puppy which gave him confidence in and around water and resulted in his dock diving skills.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well the bestest thing ever I bought for Ralph was ruby!  x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

1. her active wear snow suit. Great for the rain too. 
2. Andis clippers
3. good quality 5 star rating dog food
4. Lawrence slicker brush
5. Tropiclean shampoo and conditioner
6. Squeaky stick dog toy (secret santa)
7. Squeaky/grunting sheep (secret santa) and a pig
8. Nylon leashes. No way am I letting her chew the good leather ones that I have.
9. Harness. Chokes and coughs if she pulls on her collar.
10. Sweaters and more sweaters. 
11. Lots of toys.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

why did she die and how old was she ..i;m a very soft hearted guy and it really hurts me deeply to here that an animal has died...i had to put three of my dogs down and my heart is still scared from it


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

My best buy was a silicone collapsible dog bowl which fits in the handbag, that is when Molly doesn't think it's a frisbee


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't do 10 but....

1. hard flooring downstairs
2. screen door to give access to garden
3. lead with integral poo bag dispenser 
4. slicker brush
5. luxury wolfskin throw
6. double baby gates
7. pizzles
8. Buffalo horn
9. Balls, balls, balls
10. case of Shiraz

Oh wait, I did 10  But on reflection they're mostly for me


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Shoot I need to add an eleven. Tracey only did one so I'll use one of her spares.  

11. Pouch for poo pags that attaches to leash.

Lumpy it was not a tragic death. Max had a fabulous life but was really slowing down at almost fourteen years old. One morning she left one piece of kibble in her bowl and I knew something was very wrong (she was half lab). The vet said her lungs were full of tumours and she was drowning. The end was very gentle and my only regret was that we did not pre think the disposal of her body. I paid a fortune for private cremation because in my grief I could not stand the idea of a group cremation. After I realized it was stupid and a waste of money.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent idea 

1. Clicker - superb training tool they both enjoy
2. Halti leads - nice soft leads which can be used as short or longer leads 
3. Long line - it was essential to give Molly some freedom in the early days when she had zero recall and kept her safe while she learned
4. Crate - never used one before but it has been invaluable to keep everyone safe at times during early days
5. Vet bed - soft, wicks moisture away and dries quickly after washing - great stuff
6. Wet dog mats - nice fleecy covers I have on my chairs which look good and stop any wet getting through to the chairs below - means I don't need to worry if they are soggy when we get back home
7. Metal comb - decent quality - my number 1 grooming tool
8. Andis clippers - glide through coat to cut 
9. Equafleece tankie - keeps her warm in winter 
10. Car harness - for safe car travel


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Good thread! We should do one of top 10 worst buys as well so new owners know what not to waste their money on!

1. Tennis balls
2. Ball launcher
3. Slicker brush
4. Pet head shampoo and conditioner 
5. Leather lead (she chewed through all the nylon ones!)
6. Stag antlers
7. Kong 
8. (Not exactly FOR Tilly) ergobaby carrier
9. Poop bag dispenser that attaches to lead
10. Bubbles!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> I can't do 10 but....
> 
> 1. hard flooring downstairs
> 2. screen door to give access to garden
> ...


Presumably not the pizzles though?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Miss Lilly said:


> Presumably not the pizzles though?


Ha you never can tell with mazzapoo!!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

1. Chuck-it ball thrower
2. Lamb femur
3. Treat dispensing ball (keeps him busy for hours!)
4. Kong toys
5. Booties & coat to protect him in the freezing Canadian winters
6. Flying disk with hollowed ring, so he can carry it around his head when he runs!
7. Crate to keep him safe when we're out
8. Nice soft bed (okay, it only lasted a day before he tore out the stuffing)
9. Soft toy that has a space inside for any plastic water bottle and has a reusable lid that squeaks!
10. Various sports jerseys (okay, they are more for my OH!)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Miss Lilly said:


> Presumably not the pizzles though?


Ha ha! In a way........one pizzle keeps the Popster busy in the pub for about the same amount of time it takes me to finish a pint of Peroni


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The best things I bought for my poo are each other, the backyard landscape, and the car hammock. 

Surprisingly I already owned so many things that they loved - shoes, purses, watches, sheets, towels, underwear, ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I have to add one more thing that was recommended to us by the trainer in his puppy class. It's called a gentle leader. Bear is a really bad puller and he has been choking himself with his collar, so this is a life saver. Thanks to the gentle leader, he is getting the hang of loose leash walking (slowly).


----------



## lauraclarke91 (Dec 29, 2014)

Love this! My top 10 are:

1. Vet bed - god send when Teddy was little and didn't have much bladder control as so quick to dry after washing
2. Stag bar - keeps Teddy occupied for ages and they don't smell, bonus!
3. Pizzle - keeps Teddy occupied for even longer than Stag bars, but they absolutely STINK!
4. Kong - given to Teddy every time we leave the house to make it a good experience for him
5. Clicker - helped Teddy pick up basic commands really quickly
6. Slicker brush - makes Teddy sooo fluffy 
7. Tropiclean shampoo & de-tangle spray - smells nice and makes bath time bearable
8. Crate - couldn't have coped without the crate in the early days. Teddy still sleeps in the crate.
9. Puppy pad holder - to put down when we go out. Teddy shredded puppy pads left on the floor, but no problems since getting the puppy pad holder
10. Long line - so useful for helping us teach Teddy a reliable recall at the park

Owning a puppy is the best thing ever - spending ridiculous amounts of money in Pets at Home trying out different toys, products and grooming things is the best bit! 

Laura x


----------



## lauraclarke91 (Dec 29, 2014)

I need to add a number eleven!

11. DAP diffuser and spray - helped Teddy settle in when we brought him home. Was also useful when we took him away to a cottage for the first time last week, it seemed to keep him calm. Is much cheaper when brought online!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

How is the vet bed for chewing? We bought Bear a bed, but he tore it apart in a day. I want to get him a new one that can withstand his chewing. I see a lot of people recommending vet bed.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We got ours after puppy chewing was over with so it is still in perfect condition.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

bearthecockapoo said:


> How is the vet bed for chewing? We bought Bear a bed, but he tore it apart in a day. I want to get him a new one that can withstand his chewing. I see a lot of people recommending vet bed.


Poppy had a go at the edges in a couple of places, it's not chew proof but the best thing we found, Poppy was also a shredder and still has a plastic bed for the time being! But we still have all the vet bed even with a few holes


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine have never chewed the sofa 

Vet bed works really well, I have just tipped a bit that was well over 10 years old - it had got a bit thin, but not chewed. 
Dot still delights in removing stuffing from the cushions of soft beds - she holds the cushion between her front paws and licks and nibbles until there is a hole and then gently teases out the innards. She has largely given up draggin the entire bed around the floor and biting the sides 
Mine like the vet bed to sprawl on - but prefer to curl up in a nice draught free bed if it is chilly.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's advice! Sounds like I should just let him have his towels for now in the crate and get him a proper vet bed once he is out of his destroyer phase.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Lumpy it was not a tragic death. Max had a fabulous life but was really slowing down at almost fourteen years old. One morning she left one piece of kibble in her bowl and I knew something was very wrong (she was half lab). The vet said her lungs were full of tumours and she was drowning. The end was very gentle and my only regret was that we did not pre think the disposal of her body. I paid a fortune for private cremation because in my grief I could not stand the idea of a group cremation. After I realized it was stupid and a waste of money.
Reply With Quote

Fairlie..Im sorry for your lost .i know it is very hard to loose a great friend like that .My last dog Buffy, Had to be put down ,She had Cushing ,which makes them swell up like she was way to ,fat.lots of people would ask me how much i was feeding her. .finely we had to put her down cause she was starting to hurt. so i know how hard it is ..thank you


----------

